# Good News for Deer Hunters



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

It appears thanks to another mild winter the deer are going to be at all time high numbers. There should be plenty of game for all the bow hunters out there.

Here is an idea, when there is so many deer, why don't they issue extra doe tags to bow hunters that are able to be used the whole season.


----------



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)

you can use your aditional licences for bow hunting. but only in the unit the tag is for. so you could shoot as mays does as you want only in the spcifice units. also any second draw tags can be filled using your bow.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I get the impression what he is asking is why don't they designate some permits for bowhunting rather than run them through the draw system. I questioned the G&F on this myself. My concern was that the 2nd season tags were not available until some time in October. The G&F indicated they were making efforts to get those licenses available at the begining of bow season. They did a lot better as I believe they were available in early to mid sept this year. I think they prefer to keep them as a multi season tag as it presents a better chance that they will be filled.


----------

